# Blind-spot Over Focus: Thoughts/Experiences?



## kurogane21 (Aug 24, 2019)

dulcinea said:


> Sometimes, I can get obsessed with another person, but I guess, not being sx first, it's not a big thing for me, although, in the past, it has led to boundary issues. But, I also deal with boundary issues, by eventually withdrawing if I don't know how to control it. That's probably and sp first kind of thing.


Ugh , about an obsession. I really do it. Like , I'm too withdraw with something i like it and they find it " C'mon , you are human. Socialize more."


----------



## kurogane21 (Aug 24, 2019)

Me as So Blind 
I'm 4w3 SX/SP
I really can't interact freely within group than 1-1 interaction 
Yeah , I join group on social medias. I just keep silent. 

Although , I have joined circle at my college and sometimes , I can humble & outgoing 
But , I just use it temporarily


----------

